# The Purge - Die Säuberung: Kino-Trailer zum dystopischen Thriller



## FlorianStangl (15. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Purge - Die Säuberung: Kino-Trailer zum dystopischen Thriller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Purge - Die Säuberung: Kino-Trailer zum dystopischen Thriller


----------



## steel2000 (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn man tief genug bohrt, kann man sicherlich viele Filme / Handlungen als Irrsinn bezeichnen (Damit meine ich allerdings nicht unbedingt Sience Fiction oder Fantasy). Der Inhalt dieses Streifen jedoch ist meines Erachtens deutlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen: Menschen, die 364 Tage lang sämtliche gewalttätige Emotionen unterdrücken können, handeln am 365. vollkommen anders... und gehen am 366. wieder der gewohnten Arbeit nach?
Da bin ich gespannt, wie das Filmteam das einem Kinogänger glaubhaft vermitteln wollen...


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2013)

Naja, irgendwie klingt das wie eine Schlechte Kopie der TOS Folge Return of the Archons und die war schon nicht der Killer, was eigentlich alle sind in denen Kirk Computer kaputtquatscht


----------



## Wamboland (15. Mai 2013)

Oder wie eine Mischung aus "The hunger games" und "The long walk". Also vom generellen Setting her. 

Aber eben unsinniger - das Prinzip das wenige Leiden für das Wohl vieler trifft dort ja nicht. Das nutzt ja (mehr oder weniger) meine Vergleiche. 

Hier wirkt es einfach arg konstruiert um ein Setting zu haben im dem die Leute im Haus gefangen sind.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2013)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Oder wie eine Mischung aus "The hunger games" und "The long walk". Also vom generellen Setting her.


 
Nicht unbedingt, bei den Szenarien wird das immerhin noch mit Dekadenz und zwang begründet, aber wenn man sich die TOS Folge halt ansieht, wo alle erst wie Drohnen wirken und dann total am durchdrehen sind, wirkt wie der Plot hier
Aber am Ende kommen da auch in den nächsten Fünf Jahren 7 weitere Teile, wie bei den anderen Horrorschmonzetten


----------



## OutsiderXE (15. Mai 2013)

Trailer sieht aus wie eine Verschwendung der guten Idee. Hintergrund gut aber in Wirklichkeit dann doch nur Killer-im-Haus-Film. Die müssten viel stärker auf das ganze Chaos in der Provinz/Stadt eingehen. Am besten eine handvoll Bürger zeigen, wie sie sich vorbereiten, wie sie die Nacht verbringen, wie ihre Geschichten miteinander verwoben sind und sich beeinflussen, und am Ende soziale Kritik am System üben, dass es das alles nicht Wert sei


----------



## OutsiderXE (15. Mai 2013)

Mehrere Bankräuber-Teams überfallen die selbe Bank; der Schwarze kommt mit dem Geld davon und versteckt sich im Haus bei der Familie. Das andere Team verfolgt ihn ins Haus und bringt noch einige Familienmitglieder um. Ethan Hawkman war für das Sicherheitssystem der Bank verantworlich und hat geschludert und muss sich nun die Schuld geben seine Familie in Stich gelassen zu haben. Er geht auf einen Rachefeldzug und sieht in der Nacht das Elend der Menschheit 

Ja, das könnte was werden


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2013)

Vergiss nicht noch so 20 Minuten die div Charaktere aufzubauen und einzuführen, wie das Mauerblümchen das dann den Typen häutet der ihr die letzte Schachtel Cornflakes weggeschnappt hat, der aber selbst grade drann war die Mietze aus seinem Büro mit K.O. Tropfen willenlos zu machen, dann haste auch den Push-Skandal


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (15. Mai 2013)

Die Idee ist von Star Trek geklaut!


----------



## OutsiderXE (16. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht noch so 20 Minuten die div Charaktere aufzubauen und einzuführen, wie das Mauerblümchen das dann den Typen häutet der ihr die letzte Schachtel Cornflakes weggeschnappt hat, der aber selbst grade drann war die Mietze aus seinem Büro mit K.O. Tropfen willenlos zu machen, dann haste auch den Push-Skandal


 
Aber ganz ehrlich: Diese Überspitzung solcher Alltagssituationen finde ich zig mal interessanter als als den x-sten Gemetzel-Film.

Ich glaube ich hätte das Setting des Films anders gemacht. Statt bestimmter 12 Stunden im Jahr wo jeder verrückt spielt, sollte jede Stunde ein zufälliger Bürger die Info zum Frei-Verbrechen erhalten. So könnte man den ganz normalen Alltag verrückt darstellen. Weil so im Film ists ja langweilig: Jeder sperrt sich für 12 Stunden ein. Die einzigen Opfer sind Penner, Möchtegern-Täter oder Vergessliche.

Da war eben ein Kollege frech zu mir? Zack, Messer in den Rücken. Und Niemand  darf was tun (außer die Leiche wegzubringen und sauber zu machen)


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist von Star Trek geklaut!



Jo Captain Obvious, steht ja auch nicht da



OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: Diese Überspitzung solcher Alltagssituationen finde ich zig mal interessanter als als den x-sten Gemetzel-Film.
> 
> Ich glaube ich hätte das Setting des Films anders gemacht. Statt bestimmter 12 Stunden im Jahr wo jeder verrückt spielt, sollte jede Stunde ein zufälliger Bürger die Info zum Frei-Verbrechen erhalten. So könnte man den ganz normalen Alltag verrückt darstellen.


 
in anbetracht dessen das die Metzelfilme allesamt halt nicht gut sind ist das eigentlich auch nicht schwer zu erreichen
Wobei ich es anderst machen würde, das irgendeiner aus dem County per Lotterie ausgewählt wird, den sich jeder vorknüpfen darf und wenn er´s schafft, gibt´s nen "Keks" oder eine Machtstellung, also ne Mischung aus Hunger Games//Battle Royale und dem Originalen Running Man


----------

